# Lista desplegable



## inusual (Oct 9, 2002)

Mi problema es el siguiente:
Tengo un ComboBox con una serie de valores y aparecen con un tamaño de texto muy pequeño. A pesar de redimensionar el tamaño del combo, el texto permanece igual. ¿Cómo lo puedo solucionar?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 9, 2002)

Qué tipo de Combobox es ? porque usando uno de los de "Cuadro de controles", el texto me cambia cuando cambio el tipo de letra.


----------



## inusual (Oct 10, 2002)

Es un Cuadro Combinado, pero no del menú de "Controles", sino de "Formulario". A lo mejor puedo usar mejor el de Controles y acceder a las propiedades y cambiar el tamaño de letra. En ese caso, ¿dónde puedo establecer el rango de entrada y la celda vinculada con él? Lo digo porque no puedo editar el Combo manualmente ya que de rango de entrada le he aplicado un rango dinámico.


----------



## inusual (Oct 10, 2002)

Creo que ya lo tengo solucionado. Lo he cambiado por uno del menú de "Controles", he accedido a las propiedades, he cambiado la fuente y le he puesto el nombre del rango y funciona. Muchas gracias


----------



## inusual (Oct 10, 2002)

¿Qué es esto? Intento introducir un combo en una hoja que es un gráfico y no puedo (aparecen todos los controles en gris sin posibilidad de seleccionar ninguno). ¿Tengo que desbloquearlo con alguna propiedad?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 10, 2002)

No, entiendo que no se puede.


----------



## inusual (Oct 10, 2002)

He creado un gráfico en un libro. No está dentro de una hoja, sino que es una hoja en sí mismo. Cuando intento insertar un control (cuadro combinado), no puedo hacerlo porque la barra de controles aparecen los iconos en gris (no los puedo seleccionar). ¿Por qué?


----------

